# New Guimond tutorial



## Zarxrax (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking around at some of the Guimond tutorials on the net, lots of them had some silly algorithms (why use L moves when I can use R moves?), so I have gone through and created a few new orientation algorithms that may be better than the ones listed elsewhere. I also couldn't find a decent write-up of how to predict separation, so I wrote about that as well.

http://www.amvhell.com/stuff/cubes/guimond/guimond.html

Let me know if I've written anything stupid that needs to be corrected.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 31, 2012)

does anyone even use guimond anymore?


----------



## emolover (Aug 31, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> does anyone even use guimond anymore?



I do... when I feel like averaging high 4's.


----------



## Escher (Aug 31, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> does anyone even use guimond anymore?



Tao Yu?


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 31, 2012)

Tao has a tutorial on his youtube, if its any good to you?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 31, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> does anyone even use guimond anymore?


lolben. Of course there are still Guimond users. It's still a good compromise between simplicity and speed.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 31, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> Let me know if I've written anything stupid that needs to be corrected.



Nice. I have bookmarked it. Soon will I start with the 2 X 2 and I will use your tutorial.


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 1, 2012)

I worked out that its possible to have 2-gen algs for every case, and it only adds 1 move to a few of them.
Does anyone know if this property might be beneficial in any way towards prediction or anything?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 1, 2012)

Escher said:


> Tao Yu?



oh ok, didn't know.


----------



## emolover (Sep 1, 2012)

Zarxrax said:


> I worked out that its possible to have 2-gen algs for every case, and it only adds 1 move to a few of them.
> Does anyone know if this property might be beneficial in any way towards prediction or anything?



I guess you could say it does as it effects 6 pieces in only two axis vs. 8 pieces in 3 axis, but if you want to get good at prediction you should know exactly what your algorithms do.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ekoqvkpvoo&feature=plcp


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 3, 2012)

It turns out that the 2-gen algs are really awesome, so I have updated my guide to also include 2-gen algs, and I have also added lots of new info and tips.
I have also added algs for some guimond-style OLLs. (By the way, some of the cases listed in the speedsolving wiki were wrong so I've updated it)


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice tutorial, definitely the best one on the web  (my one is kinda weird. Can't be bothered to redo it)

Thoughts,
I use mostly the same algs, I posted them here
I don't like R2F2U'F' and R2F2UR because I suck at tracking 180 degree moves, so I use L'ULU'L'UL and RU'R'URU'R' and its stupid easy to track pieces with these lol.(I also use other algs)
I always avoid the orientation cases that have no corners on top. I don't even know the algorithms lol.
Maybe you could say that the last move of the orientation algs can end with a clockwise and anticlockwise turn, and this may help with tracking, and may help force an easier separation case
Lastly, you could say that to get advanced you could learn multiple algs for each orientation case and see which one would give you the best separation case.

Yeah, just small things. I just thought I should compliment you on your work because this thread almost makes it look like only me and Odder use Guimond >_>


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.
For my algs, I wanted to include both move-optimal ones as well as some more fingertricky ones, so that's why the R2F2U'F' is included. I think I prefer my other alg R2UR'U2R rather than yours though, as I can do it a little faster. Yours might indeed be easier for tracking through.
The point about multiple algs is interesting, I might look into that a bit.
Also I did mention the part about being able to reverse the final turn of the alg.

I only got interested in this method a few days ago after I wrote a small program that can generate the algs for it... and then I got a little bit obsessed with it and this guide is the result


----------

